#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Singapore - Whampoa river - python sighting

## slimboyfat

Sorry if this is in the wrong section, but I cant find anywhere more appropriate as the animals section is supposed to be about Thai animals.

I just left my luxury apartment to go to work for the day when I noticed a little bit of interest in something down in the Whampoa river bed. I assumed it was a dead body as they get dumped here sometimes by murderers so I went over to investigate.



Well to my disappointment, it wasnt a dead body, it was in fact a python around 6 foot long. This is only the second time I have seen a snake in the wild in Singapore, the first one being some kind of green tree snake I saw about 5 years ago, so this is a fairly rare occurence.







Well I hung around for 10 minutes or so. The police turned up, had a look and disappeared again. I imagine they called Singapore zoo, who I heard have a team who usually catch the snakes in such cases. Unfortunately I couldnt stay to see that as I was already late for work.

----------


## corvettelover

In thailand all that would be left is bones they are too well fed in singapore

----------


## tiswas

Yeh, if it had been here it would of been on the dinner tables hours before you got there

----------


## kingwilly

particularly nan province - the locals would've even missed out!

----------


## dirtydog

I'm glad stroller is in Laos and not with slim in Singapore, I can imagine the Singapore papers now, "German in what appears to be a clowns outfit jumps in Whampoa river and eats live python, it is assumed that this was a publcity stunt that went sickingly wrong."

----------


## Fabian

You call that a river?

----------


## Boon Mee

^
Dry season...

----------

